# Name that Weed - Pennsylvania smartweed (Polygonum pensylvanicum)



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Here's a tiny pink flower that grows along the ground in shady places around here. Any ideas?


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

smartweed.. tasty to munch on.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Pennsylvania smartweed (Polygonum pensylvanicum)
aka: swamp persicary, glandular persicary, purple head, pinkweed and hearts-ease

Similar species: Ladysthumb (Polygonum persicaria) Ladysthumb generally has a darkly pigmented mark on the leaf blade that is usually lacking on Pennsylvania smartweed.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Yep, I think you got it! I'll have to try munching on some...


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

Pennsylvania smartweed

does it have reddish v marks on the leaf? also - what does it taste like? i am starting a collection of polygonum smartweeds have this and water pepper variant, dry land form.hydropiperoides


----------

